# This morning my 3 month old Polish Crested crowed



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

This polish crested is a hoot and so pretty. So before I get rid of her/him (city laws) I want to make sure it's not just a crowing hen. Here's some pics.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That is definitely a rooster. No doubt about it.


----------



## calebpayne70 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes.all u have to do is look at the things on its legs


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

calebpayne70 said:


> Yes.all u have to do is look at the things on its legs


Spurs don't always mean that the chickens is a rooster, I have seen plenty of hens with spurs and roosters without spurs. Your Golden Laced Polish is a rooster, he has saddle feathers and his crest is as most people say wild looking, pullet crests are more round and neat.


----------



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

avis67 said:


> Spurs don't always mean that the chickens is a rooster, I have seen plenty of hens with spurs and roosters without spurs. Your Golden Laced Polish is a rooster, he has saddle feathers and his crest is as most people say wild looking, pullet crests are more round and neat.


Kinda that way with us humans too.


----------



## milano123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I really appreciate that you took all this time to try and help us.thanks for the nice info


----------



## milano123 (Nov 9, 2013)

milano123 said:


> I really appreciate that you took all this time to try and help us.thanks for the nice info


Great sharing ...!


----------



## Keegs (Feb 25, 2014)

I know for a turkey a hen has short dull spurs and a Tom longer sharp spurs not sure if its the same for chickens - probably isn't


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------

